# Toronto Summer Gathering 2008



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Toronto Summer Gathering 2008

Post in this thread who wants to come. So far we have 5 people including myself.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Where and when? If you even know yet.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

so the gatherings happen after I leave.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

common Torontonians!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

what are these usually like?


----------



## aaannie (May 20, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> what are these usually like?


I'm curious myself. Otherwise, I wouldn't mind joining in or attempting to.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

How would everyone like to meet next weekend on the 7th of June?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nothing to fear said:


> what are these usually like?


we socialize with each other over dinner and maybe go watch a movie afterwards.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

the 21st of June, how does that sound?


----------



## embraer (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm willing to go, June 21 sounds good


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Auron will pick the restaraunt since I dont live in Toronto


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

http://www.dine.to/toronto_restaurants.php


----------



## Queenie (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm comming.... so who else is all comming so far?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

6 people so far

PM me if your going! Its on June 21st.

Ann(Dez) will be finding a restaraunt instead. It will prolly be in toronto or nearby.

I can help out with rides if you live south west of toronto.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

-


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

-


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Hmm, maybe 2013, when I (hopefully) get my Ph.D?

Have a fun time. It looks like either the Washington D.C. SAS folks are too shy or gatherings aren't their thing.


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

im in, is this happening for sure?


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

What time is this thing happening? It turns out I'm working in Toronto on Saturday so maybe I could come after work. It would've been nice if it were closer to downtown, but I can always take the subway. I've never been to an SAS gathering and it sounds like it would be a good experience.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I'll go if Nahid goes!


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh wait j/k I'm not anywhere near Toronto, shucks. Well, have fun folks!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im thinking 7pm-8:30pm at the restaraunt and then we go from there.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

So 7pm at the Baton Rouge Saturday the 21st. Everyone with SA is welcome to come. If your bringing friends, I would like them to have SA or they not come. This way none of us will be judged and everyone will understand each other. Thanks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ask for reservations for "Keith" when you get to the restaraunt


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

dez said:


> I was asked to choose a place to eat so how about Baton Rouge? There is a location on Yonge & Sheppard. I figured something casual and central. It's easily accessible by subway and there is FREE parking (with dinner).
> 
> The address is 5000 Yonge St. Feel free to google it for directions from wherever you'll be departing from. If you're taking the subway - get off at Sheppard Station and walk two blocks north on Sheppard until you reach Yonge St. The restaurant is on the west side of Yonge.
> 
> ...


----------



## arkityp (Jun 14, 2008)

sad i missed this... and i'm downtown :/


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

How did it go??????????


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

vicente said:


> How did it go??????????


it went well! :sas


----------

